# Scaa agtron tiles...



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I want some. The scae shop is "sold out", my Google fu is failing and I want something more accurate to stick in my spreadsheet. Yes I really am serious.

anybody seen these floating about anywhere? Happy to pay full price, this is Important to me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Buy a vst and be done with it


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

That's next - I'm wanting these for the beans themselves - I have my reasons


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Colour doesnt tell you solubiity though ....


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Nope it does not - this isn't for that, this is for completeness and curiosity.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe you did as well but I asked Agtron and they said they can't sell them directly by commercial agreement. More Tiles are in manufacturing and estimated the SCAA would have them around beginning of August.


----------

